# Need magazine help



## Lewdachris (Jan 22, 2014)

I inhereted a handgun from my brother. He had bought and used a Jonathan Ciener conversion kit on this particular gun. On the slide it says Hi-Power which leads me to believe its a browning .22 conversion. My big question is "can anyone tell me where I can find a replacement magazine for this pistol since my brother didnt have it where the postol was, without trying to go thru the ciener website as I have heard that company is a pain n the butt to deal with? I would appreciate any help anyone might have.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

See my response at: http://www.handgunforum.net/new-handguns-area/37519-ciener-coversion-help-please.html

It's not really necessary to "double-post."
Pretty much, every member sees every new post.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Jonathan Arthur Ciener, Inc. Gun Conversions


----------

